# specialized roubaix WANTED



## MDA 998 (11 Apr 2020)

As title says
I am looking for a specialized Roubaix 2014 onwards size 56 preferably I need comfort
must be clean and tidy.
Cambs area if poss due to lockdown cash waiting for right bike


----------



## MDA 998 (14 Apr 2020)

lovely thanks for all the replies


----------



## vickster (14 Apr 2020)

Have you tried eBay? Gumtree? Facebook market place? They have much greater reach 
It’s a rather specific question in a specific area at a very difficult time to sell or buy a used bike

2013 one here with postage offered
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trek-Dom...135906?hash=item216ddd3b22:g:XvUAAOSwhtJejtPG


----------



## Steve T (14 Apr 2020)

I have a Trek Domane 4.0 carbon for sale - 54 frame size and upgraded to a full 105 5800 groupset. I have a number of other bikes including an older Specialized Roubaix which I'm keeping for sentimental reasons. I don't have a need for both the Domane and Roubaix as they are essentially the same type of endurance/comfort geometry. I live in Northants and travel regularly to Cambridge science parks for my job when not on lockdown.
If you are interested I can get some pictures up - I bought it 3-4 years ago from Rutland at Grafham water and used it as my summer bike until expanding the fleet and now it doesn't get a look in.


----------



## Steve T (14 Apr 2020)

This is a picture I found when googling images of the basic colour of the bike but it now has black saddle 105 (5800 black) groupset and blue bar tape and upgraded wheels and looks much nicer IMHO.


----------



## MDA 998 (15 Apr 2020)

PM inbound


----------



## Steve T (15 Apr 2020)

Hi Mario,
I've just sent over some pictures to your email address provided can you let me know if you get them OK? Steve


----------



## MDA 998 (15 Apr 2020)

Hi Steve,
Thanks just got them, I will take a look and get back to you 👍


----------



## MDA 998 (27 Apr 2020)

all sorted now


----------



## Steve T (27 Apr 2020)

What did you end up getting for yourself?


----------



## MDA 998 (27 Apr 2020)

My 1st choice a Roubaix SL4


----------



## Steve T (27 Apr 2020)

Very nice- my Roubaix is 15 years old but I still enjoy riding it.


----------



## MDA 998 (2 May 2020)

Back looking again Specialized Roubaix wanted please


----------

